# Trade :



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

I have 40 acres in Perry co. Alabama. In heart of deer and turkey hunting. No red Lights and very few stop signs. New super Wal-Mart about 20 miles away. The closest store is about 10 to one and 14 to the other. Mostly wooded. Population in this county is around 12000. I want some property in Puerto- Rico. Might even think of Idaho. I have the best well water in the world have 2 springs. This place use to be Miller's Pottery. The very first pottery established in Alabama. Not second but the first.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a place in Idaho, we can trade. You get a place in puerto rico and I'll stay there in the winter and in Idaho in the summer. You can stay in Idaho in the winter and Puerto rico in the summer.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

That is a temping thought . LOL I have a friend I lost contact with in 1966 . I met him in the Army at Fort Sill Oklahoma . His wife was expecting so he was called a hold over until, the baby arrived . His name was Don Green . Sure was a nice guy and he knew his Ranching it seemed. He said if I ever needed a job to come to Idaho and his dad would put me on . Sometimes I reflect on that and often thought what if ? I tried to get in touch but this Terror crap seemed to lock down all information and I just quit trying . Maybe one day we might bump into each ? Hopfully before our time runs out > But for now its gettingshorter . LOL


----------



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

hey dogo,
maybe take out a personal add in the Stars and Stripes or go on line to Stars and Stripes to find your friend. 
The VA may be able to help too.
Good luck, J


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the idea . i did try going back to Fort Sill around our time there. they treated me as a terrorist it seemed . Real shut mouth . I believe I will get in touch with the VA in Idaho . Thanks....dan


----------

